# 2009 850 xp questions



## pamiller450 (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm have been working a friends xp and I have a few questions. 

So far it has a 3in highlifter lift, rad relocate, snorkels, 31 laws skinny wide combo with 14x7 in rims. 

After snorkeling I noticed it runs rich what is the best programmer available for these things. 

This thing will weelie very easily in high does it need a clutch kit and what would the best kit be. 

On his dash on the left side the middle light I on what is this light. I can push the select button until it flashes and it gives some sort of code I think.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

QSC is pretty reputable in the polaris clutch world... that's about all I know out of that list. Light looks like maybe the temp/oil light?


----------



## pamiller450 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thankx the light looks something similar to this <=> !


----------



## 2010850xp (Jul 16, 2011)

the light is for the eps. and qsc is the best clutch kit but with 31s on it i wouldnt ride with it in high much that puts a lot of stress on the belt


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

And programmer is gonna prolly be a PCV with a Autotune


----------

